# Springer Spaniel



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

A friend of mine just had to put down his long time Springer dog, I would like to find him a new pup. Does anyone know of someone who has or will have some brown and white Springer pups? Appreciate any help. Thank you in advance


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Not that I know of a Springer litter- my only question would be " does he know you are looking for a pup for him ? I dog is a usually no less than a decade commitment.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Packfish said:


> Not that I know of a Springer litter- my only question would be " does he know you are looking for a pup for him ? I dog is a usually no less than a decade commitment.


He does, he actually asked me to look for him. He is over 80 and does not do computer s--- as he would say.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Then lets find the man a dog


----------



## krewlew (Jun 7, 2015)

*Springer pups*

Hello,
We have some AKC registered spinger puppies. They will be ready to go to a good home next weekend. We are in Idaho Falls. We still have a black and white and a liver and white females, and black and white males. If you are interested in some pictures our e-mail is: [email protected]
Thank you,
Monica


----------

